

Latest Snowden Leaks Show GCHQ Gleefully Hacking Belgian Telco - SingleFounderCo
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130920/16112724595/latest-snowden-leaks-show-gchq-gleefully-hacking-belgian-telco.shtml

======
SingleFounderCo
OK. I too am already tired of hearing about this Snowden stuff but felt this
was interesting to share because it mentions a (new to me) method / technology
/ "project" (i.e. 'Quantum Insert') which I hadn't seen before in previous
releases.

"According to the slides in the GCHQ presentation, the attack was directed at
several Belgacom employees and involved the planting of a highly developed
attack technology referred to as a "Quantum Insert" ("QI"). It appears to be a
method with which the person being targeted, without their knowledge, is
redirected to websites that then plant malware on their computers that can
then manipulate them."

Here's the link to the related story in case you missed it:
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/british-spy-
agenc...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/british-spy-agency-gchq-
hacked-belgian-telecoms-firm-a-923406.html)

And here are the slides: [http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/photo-gallery-
operation-so...](http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/photo-gallery-operation-
socialist-fotostrecke-101663-3.html)

